# Trouble understanding the angle for end cap.



## Micky Lebron (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm using a piece of crown moulding to use under the window sill. The end I did a 45° angle compound cut. Now, how do I cut a cap to this end. I don't seem to find how to do it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You would just miter small pieces to die the molding into the wall. https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9a/31/5a/9a315aa837274f242739758ed7d71624.jpg


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

It looks to me like you don't have the molding in the "corner" under the window sill at the intended angle. It also appears you laid the crown flat and just cut a 45° bevel with no miter. That might make it impossible to cut a cap for the end.

See the linked video for the answer to your question.


----------

